# Burn Pile



## myingling (Apr 23, 2014)

Few copper calls I finally got done up

Flame Ash Pots

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2014)

Those look fantastic.


----------



## Big Brad Va (Apr 23, 2014)

Really beautiful work right there.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice group of pots !


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 23, 2014)

Fantastic set of callers there Mike !!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 24, 2014)

What do you put under your copper for sound board?

Ray


----------

